# RCE Organization



## Bill Alexander (27 Aug 2000)

Can someone simply and clearly explain the difference between Field Companies, RCE, Field Park Companies, RCE, Field Squadrons RCE, and Field Park Squadrons RCE? (In particular during WWII.)


----------



## bwarne (28 Aug 2000)

Bill

Good question.  Field Companies and Field Squadrons are close to 
the same thing.  Field Companies were attached to Infantry Brigades/
Divisions and Field Squadrons were attached to Armored Brigades/
Divisions.  The differences were slight.  

Park Companies/Squadrons were plant oriented units with heavy 
equipment and tradesmen.  Plumbers, Fitters, Carpenters, Electricians
etc were placed in Park Company.

Hope this helps.

Brent


----------



## Bill Alexander (29 Aug 2000)

Thanks Brent, A follow up. There were Fd Coy‘s attached to the corps and army formations. Would these be the same establishment as a divisional coy / sqn?


----------



## bwarne (3 Sep 2000)

Bill

My knowledge comes from History of The Royal Canadian Engineers Vol II.

By my reading, it would appear that the Field Companies were designed to
carryout "heavy" engineering tasks, such as more permanent bridges and roads etc.

There were quite a number of specialist units such as Tunneling and Petroleum Companies.

Hope this helps.

Chimo

Brent


----------

